
Service Deployment As an API Startup - ldasilvaf
Right now we have multiples cloud providers who lead us with the issue to choose one, so we have our scripts to setting up in that particular provider we choosed.<p>What if a service let you choose whatever provider, services or infrastructure you want?<p>Every cloud provider have something similar, AWS marketplace, DigitalOcean one apps, etc. But those does only give us only simpler apps (wordpress, ghost, etc).<p>I don&#x27;t know if there are something similar, but I&#x27;m building a service to do something I&#x27;ve named (Automation as an API &#x2F; Setup as a API) with no particular objective to force that names.<p>The service will let users to choose the software and the infrastructure that adapt to their needs (multiples vps, load balancing, vpn, etc). Then the service will generate and API endpoint with the payload information to use, so their can use it in their software, pipelines, or share it to let others try that setup.
======
borplk
It sounds like you are talking about things similar to CloudFormation and
Terraform.

Have you used those?

